# DIY limbs



## amorgan1006 (May 3, 2010)

I have built my own compound bow. I designed and built my own riser, cams, etc. and have madee a couple of attempts ot make my own limbs. So far... not so good. I didn't realize the level of art involved in energy storage in relatively short limbs. I've used oak cores and reinforced fiberglass layers... but the results have been a weak bow.

I'm wondering if any of you other tinkerers out there have any secrets you could share for a homemade compound bow limb. I'm about ready to have some molds machined and cook some more serious limbs... but thought I'd ask first.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

find a sight that shows patents and see what hey use in their limbs,they usually have blueprints,i know its copying but if you're not selling them who cares


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Are you making your limbs from resin and glass and wood? It would seem like some limb blanks would be helpful. I don't know if any one would sell blanks or not. Gordon glass limbs might be somewhere to look. I am guessing that you didn't mine the aluminum for the riser so maybe using some one else's glass limb blanks might be acceptable.

I sure hope that you get this to work for you because I would like to be able to make some limbs for an old bow that I have because I can not buy limbs for the bow.

Unless it is all top secret how about posting pictures of all your work on your self built compound.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Not 100% DIY but i wouldn't knock you if you used limbs made for a different bow. Might be too late in your process for that though. The riser and cams are impressive in themselves.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## amorgan1006 (May 3, 2010)

*limbs*

I actually designed the cams but had them turned at a local machine shop. And I had the strings made by stone mountain. So it's not like I have made everything so far by hand. But I did make the riser myself. I'd really like to make my own limbs and get them to store enough energy for the boww to hunt. But I'm losing confidence at this point and think I may have bitten off more than I can chew with the overall design including only 16" limbs. I underestimated how tough it would be to store enough energy in such a short set of limbs. I will post pictures when it's done.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Here what you need to get started. dd
http://www.grantubl.com/Compound Bow Limbs.pdf


----------

